# Donor Eggs at CRM London



## Oscar36 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi I live in Northern Ireland and am considering DE at CRM London. Is there anyone out there who has done this or currently doing this from Northern Ireland


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi oscar 36

Didn't want to read and run best of luck. There might be a crm trend u might be better to post there, sorry couldn't help. 

M xx


----------

